# Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica - Licenciatura



## Rui_MR (10 Mai 2007 às 20:57)

Cumprimentos a todos os membros e visitantes!

Sou um leitor ocasional deste fórum, dado o interesse que tenho pelo tema. Aproveito para publicitar o meu site, que já conta com 4 meses de existência. http://omac.no-ip.org  Atenção, pois tem horário de funcionamento: das 9 às 21.  Estão à vontade para fazerem críticas.

Mas o que me levou a abrir este tópico é a necessidade que sinto em me aconselhar em relação à carreira de meteorologia. A licenciatura em Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica (opçao de meteorologia), da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa(www.fc.ul.pt), está entre a minha lista de hipóteses.  Para além do I.M., que outras entidades empregadoras existem? Há possibilidade de trabalhar noutras instituições internacionais, nomeadamente europeias? Será esta uma área em que vale a pena investir? 

Haverá alguém aqui do fórum que tenha disponibilidade e conhecimento para esclarecer algumas das minhas dúvidas?


Desde já o meu obrigado a todos! 

Rui Pinto.


----------



## mocha (10 Mai 2007 às 22:09)

bem vindo ao forum Rui 
ja fui expreitar a tua pagina na net, e está muito catita  
em relação ao teu pedido de aconselhamento para a tua carreira, não sou das pessoas que te possa orientar, infelizmente, pois eu sou uma amadora em relação a meteo, apesar do meu fascinio pela materia, apenas contribuo da maneira k posso, mas de certo k alguem te poderá orientar aqui no forum, entretanto boa sorte e mais uma vez sejas bem vindo


----------



## Rui_MR (10 Mai 2007 às 22:19)

Olá de novo!

Pois o meu site esta noite já teve uma série de visitas a mais do que o costume! (Ver as estatísticas) 
Dêem uma vista de olhos na parte do equipamento e da instalação, pra se rirem um pouco. A estação é boa, mas a instalação não podia ser feita noutro local... 

Continuo então à espera de alguém que me possa dar alguns esclarecimentos sobre a licenciatura.

Muito obrigado, de qualquer modo!


----------



## Rog (10 Mai 2007 às 23:47)

Bem vindo Rui_MR 
Há algum tempo atrás tivemos por aqui um debate sobre diversas alternativas, especialidades e sobre diversos ramos ligados à meteorologia... espero que te seja útil. 
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=560


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 00:29)

A fórmula para decidir é muito simples:

1º Estudares aquilo que gostas 50%
2º Curso com fortes componentes de Fisica e a Matemática, ou mesmo também a Quimica: 25%
3º Mercado de trabalho 25%

Tudo o resto, as especializações, etc, etc, vem com o tempo, com o teu interesse específico em determinada área, etc, etc, em que vais construindo e investindo no que gostas e vais enriquecendo o teu curriculo.
Foge das coisas demasiado específicas, como temos visto nos últimos anos com a multiplicação alucinada de cursos e mais cursos de variadas temáticas, quer no ensino público, quer no privado.

Hoje em dia, já deves ter percebido, tal como todos nós, que um curso superior já não é garantia da nada, muito menos de um emprego. A única coisa que garante um emprego é o nosso know-how, termos muitos conhecimentos e sermos bons profissionais. Ou melhor, bons já não chega. Temos que ser excelentes. Por isso, um curso superior deve servir sobretudo para aprender as bases. Que é o mais importante. Mas simultaneamente, com a ajuda dessas bases temos sempre que aprender mais e sermos melhores numa determinada área, e essa parte só se adquire de forma natural se estiveres a estudar realmente uma coisa de que gostas. Daí os tais 50% que dei ao ponto 1).


----------



## tomalino (11 Mai 2007 às 00:53)

Olá! 
Frequento o 4ºano de Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica da FCUL. As bases são a física e a matemática, sendo o 1º e o 2º ano comum com o resto do departamento de física. As cadeiras de meteorologia também são á base de matemática e física, tendo uma cadeira mais teórica (o curso vai mudar de acordo com o processo de Bolonha no próximo ano, mas a estrutura fica semelhante). Como saídas profissionais, além do IM, tens o INETI e a faculdade, que disponibiliza bolsas. O curso tem bastante prestígio internacional, sendo relativamente fácil conseguir trabalhar ou estagiar no estrangeiro. Vale a pena investir se gostares de meteorologia e se não tiveres grandes dificuldades com a matemática e com a física, pois quanto ao trabalho, como somos poucos a acabar este curso, há quase sempre bolsas disponíveis para trabalhares.
Espero ter ajudado alguma coisa. Se quiseres mais informações avisa! 
E bemvindo ao fórum


----------



## Geostrofico (11 Mai 2007 às 12:03)

Os alunos que se licenciaram no curso de Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica que eu conheço, para alem de alguns trabalharem no IM os outros estão noutras instituiçoes  tais como:

INETI (Departamento de energias renovaveis (Eólica e  Energia das Ondas))(bolsas)
Instituto Hidrográfico(bolsas)
Lnec(bolsas)
Força Aerea - Carreira de Meteorologista (contrato, todos os anos abrem vagas e raramente são todas preenchidas)
Universidade de Aveiro(bolsa)
Universidade de Évora (Centro de Geofísica)(bolsa)
Universidade de Lisboa(Centro de Geofísica da Universidade de Lisboa)(bolsa)
Companhias de Eneriga Eólica
Ainda tens a hipotese de seguires uma cadeira académica prosseguindo estudos de doutoramento que te pode levar ao estrangeiro.
mais outras que não me recordo

Depois caso estejas interessado em Geofísica interna.
Companhias Petroliferas tais como (GALP, Total)

se for a este site e te inscreveres na mailing list
http://www.lists.rdg.ac.uk/mailman/listinfo/met-jobs
recebes propostas de trabalho para meteorologia e oceangrafia de todo o mundo
a maior parte são bolsas de phd


----------



## Geostrofico (11 Mai 2007 às 12:08)

ah já me esquecia,  desde à duas semanas que não conheço nenhum ex aluno desempregado!


----------



## Rui_MR (11 Mai 2007 às 20:46)

Boa tarde!

Muito obrigado a todos pelas informações, nomeadamente do nosso aluno do 4º ano do curso em questão e do "Geostrofico", que possui, claramente, conhecimentos da área (provavelmente é um profissional do ramo, professor ou estudante). Já subscrevi a mailing list!

Em relação a uma das primeiras respostas deste tópico...já li quase na íntegra o outro tópico sobre formação em climatologia, que acabou por se tornar numa discussão de Filosofia!

É, portanto, relativamente fácil para os licenciados com este curso obterem emprego. Os estudantes passam muito tempo até conseguirem emprego? Sinceramente pensei que fosse pior. Mas vim informar-me ao sítio certo! Nem foi tarde, nem cedo!
Por vezes, as áreas menos concorridas e polémicas são as melhores (nunca gostei de polémicas). 

Como não estou acostumado com estes termos, posso perguntar o que são "bolsas de phd"? Perdão pela ignorância, mas pior do que ser ignorante é não saber e não querer saber. Apesar de não podermos saber tudo(seria presunção, saber tudo), vamos aprendendo. lol. Esqueçam a filosofia.

Posso arriscar perguntar, embora seja, certamente, muito relativo, valores de remunerações (em números redondos) dos profissionais da área?

Vou abrir um novo tópico, sobre um tema menos formal: o "CONCURSO DE JOVENS CIENTISTAS E INVESTIGADORES 2007". Depois coloco aqui o link, para os interessados. Vou fazer um pouco de "publicidade". Leiam o tópico e perceberão porquê.

Peço desculpa pela minha ligeira demora na resposta (quase 24h), mas não pude aqui vir mais cedo.

73's (será que alguém sabe o que os 73 significam?),
Rui MR.


----------



## Rui_MR (11 Mai 2007 às 21:18)

No fórum de meteorologia, outros, astronomia e ciencias da terra... eis o tal tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=1038

Obrigado pelo interesse.


----------



## Rui_MR (13 Mai 2007 às 19:06)

É só para não deixar o tópico morrer tão depressa...

Espero que as minhas questões tenham sido pertinentes para alguém que partilhasse as minhas dúvidas.
As questões continuarão, espero...enquanto me forem respondendo 

os 73's das minhas últimas despedidas são cumprimentos radioamadorísticos. estava a ver se havia por aqui alguém que tb fizesse parte do meio.

até breve.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Mai 2007 às 22:06)

Boas pessoal, tenho andado desaparecido do forum mas já estou de volta.
Eu concorri ao curso de meteorologia, no passado sábado fiz o exame de acesso através do maiores de 23 poix não tenho o 12º ano concluido.
Tive conhecimento desda iniciativa á muito pouco tempo e estudei somente 28 dias, tendo em conta k estava parado á 6 anos torna-se dificil entrar já este ano. Como me correu mal o exame, se não conseguir este ano pro ano lá estarei de certeza. Conto neste momento com 28 anos e penso k nunca é tarde pra nada nesta vida, o meu sonho desde miudo é a meteorologia e espero a curto prazo ser mais um desta fabulosa comunidade ciêntifica.


----------



## duncan (13 Mai 2007 às 23:03)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, tenho andado desaparecido do forum mas já estou de volta.
> Eu concorri ao curso de meteorologia, no passado sábado fiz o exame de acesso através do maiores de 23 poix não tenho o 12º ano concluido.
> Tive conhecimento desda iniciativa á muito pouco tempo e estudei somente 28 dias, tendo em conta k estava parado á 6 anos torna-se dificil entrar já este ano. Como me correu mal o exame, se não conseguir este ano pro ano lá estarei de certeza. Conto neste momento com 28 anos e penso k nunca é tarde pra nada nesta vida, o meu sonho desde miudo é a meteorologia e espero a curto prazo ser mais um desta fabulosa comunidade ciêntifica.



olá eu tambem tentei concorrer, mas quando eu soube, foi duas semanas antes do exame e como a matéria de matemática era extensa eu desisti,mas vou tentar nos concursos especiais porque eu já sou licenciado, mas tambem nao sei se entro porque o meu curso nao é ligado á física e matemática.Quanto á idade nao te preocupes porque eu tenho 30, e à pessoal com ciquentas e tais a concorrerem à faculdade.


----------



## duncan (13 Mai 2007 às 23:13)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, tenho andado desaparecido do forum mas já estou de volta.
> Eu concorri ao curso de meteorologia, no passado sábado fiz o exame de acesso através do maiores de 23 poix não tenho o 12º ano concluido.
> Tive conhecimento desda iniciativa á muito pouco tempo e estudei somente 28 dias, tendo em conta k estava parado á 6 anos torna-se dificil entrar já este ano. Como me correu mal o exame, se não conseguir este ano pro ano lá estarei de certeza. Conto neste momento com 28 anos e penso k nunca é tarde pra nada nesta vida, o meu sonho desde miudo é a meteorologia e espero a curto prazo ser mais um desta fabulosa comunidade ciêntifica.



entao eo exame foi dificil?(Nomeadamente o de matemática)


----------



## Rui_MR (14 Mai 2007 às 10:11)

Oi!

É só pra desejar boa sorte ao pessoal, e que não desistam!
Se não foi este ano, será para o próximo que entram!

Esses exames são do género dos do 12º? Ou mais terríveis?
Pura curiosidade, pois eu faço os de 12º este ano.


----------



## Geostrofico (14 Mai 2007 às 11:14)

Boa tarde!

*É, portanto, relativamente fácil para os licenciados com este curso obterem emprego. Os estudantes passam muito tempo até conseguirem emprego?* 

Mais ou menos, se fores bom não é muito dificil, mas se fores mais ou menos as vezes custa um bocado, o que vale é que há pouca gente na area, o que permite haver oportunidade para quase todos. o problema é que são coisas precárias, mal pagas, e sem condições sociais. 

*Como não estou acostumado com estes termos, posso perguntar o que são "bolsas de phd"?* 
bosas de phd, são bolsas de doutoramento.

*Posso arriscar perguntar, embora seja, certamente, muito relativo, valores de remunerações (em números redondos) dos profissionais da área?*

Se fores um bolseiro que é o mais provavel, estes são os mais ou menos os valores segundo a fct
bolsa de licenciado -750 euros
bolsa de Mestre ou bolsa pra fazer doutoramento -900 euros
Bolsa de pós-Doutorado -1500 euros(penso eu)
Força area - 1500 (valor máximo), no centro de recrutamento estão a indicar os ordenados.

Quem vem para meteorologia é pessoal, pouco materialista mais interessado em fazer coisas que gosta do que ganhar bom dinheiro. Como já escrevi anteriormente há sempre oportunidades, o problema é que são temporárias 6 meses, 1 ano, 2 no máximo, sempre a saltar de sitio ou de projecto cientifico, se for bolseiro não pagas segurança social, logo não tens direitos, conheço pessoas que estão assim há mais de 10 anos. 
prosseguir os estudos e saltar de bolsa pos-doc, é sempre uma alternativa que muitos investigadores de meteorologia seguem.espero que fiques esclarecido.


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2007 às 11:35)

pois, tal como o tomalino, tambem sou do curso de Meteorologia Oceanografia e Geofísica, embora quando o fiz ainda se chamasse Ciências Geofísicas.. já o terminei, e estou basicamente de acordo, pois realmente não tenho vistos grandes dificuldades de o pessoal que terminou arranjar algum trabalho.. o "problema" é que até agora tem sido salvo raras excepções à base de bolsas de investigação (o meu caso e a maior parte). não é mau de todo o ordenado e as condições.. e às vezes são projectos interessantes. mas.. há o enorme senão de serem projectos a prazo, com risco iminente de no fim não terem continuação e se ter de procurar outro.. óbvio.. mas pronto.. são sempre portas para se nos "portarmos bem" e mostrarmos trabalho nos contratarem em algum lado com melhores e mais seguras condições.. sabemos é que actualmente (eu que o diga :P) entidades públicas como o IM está difícil entradas em quadros e etc.. daí  a continuação de substicência à custa de bolsas e afins.. mas melhores dias se esperam..


----------



## duncan (14 Mai 2007 às 17:48)

rozzo disse:


> pois, tal como o tomalino, tambem sou do curso de Meteorologia Oceanografia e Geofísica, embora quando o fiz ainda se chamasse Ciências Geofísicas.. já o terminei, e estou basicamente de acordo, pois realmente não tenho vistos grandes dificuldades de o pessoal que terminou arranjar algum trabalho.. o "problema" é que até agora tem sido salvo raras excepções à base de bolsas de investigação (o meu caso e a maior parte). não é mau de todo o ordenado e as condições.. e às vezes são projectos interessantes. mas.. há o enorme senão de serem projectos a prazo, com risco iminente de no fim não terem continuação e se ter de procurar outro.. óbvio.. mas pronto.. são sempre portas para se nos "portarmos bem" e mostrarmos trabalho nos contratarem em algum lado com melhores e mais seguras condições.. sabemos é que actualmente (eu que o diga :P) entidades públicas como o IM está difícil entradas em quadros e etc.. daí  a continuação de substicência à custa de bolsas e afins.. mas melhores dias se esperam..



Mesmo assim pensei que fosse mais fácil entrar no IM mas com um bom "tacho" talvez entres para os quadros?!


----------



## Minho (14 Mai 2007 às 19:13)

duncan disse:


> Mesmo assim pensei que fosse mais fácil entrar no IM mas com um bom "tacho" talvez entres para os quadros?!



Quadros? Isso agora acabou. É tudo Contrato a Termo Certo ou Incerto penso eu de que....


----------



## Rui_MR (14 Mai 2007 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

Geostrofico, obrigado pelos valores. Fiquei esclarecido.
Parece um pouco incerto, saltar de projecto em projecto, mas não há nada que dure para sempre. Enquanto hover oportunidades para investigação, bolsas, etc...dá para sobreviver, até aparecer algo mais fixo.

Acerca dos tachos, vai-se tornando mais comum, por todo o lado, o despedimento e desprezo dos competentes para contratar os boyzinhos conhecidos.
São os valores da sociedade ...invertidos...

Mas havemos de nos safar...espero...


----------



## tomalino (14 Mai 2007 às 23:36)

Rui_MR disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> 
> É, portanto, relativamente fácil para os licenciados com este curso obterem emprego. Os estudantes passam muito tempo até conseguirem emprego? Sinceramente pensei que fosse pior. Mas vim informar-me ao sítio certo! Nem foi tarde, nem cedo!
> ...



Olá! 
Geralmente é fácil arranjar emprego, no máximo em 3,4 meses consegues uma bolsa. Conheço apenas 2 pessoas que estiveram mais tempo à espera, mas já estão com a situação resolvida. Penso que bolsas de phd são bolsas para os licenciados, mas não tenho a certeza. Sobre remunerações não tenho muitas informações, mas posso saber isso


----------



## tomalino (14 Mai 2007 às 23:37)

Nem vi as respostas dos outros...mas enfim, bolsas de phd são bolsas de doutoramento


----------



## Zoelae (15 Mai 2007 às 01:00)

Força meteonautas não desistam dos vossos sonhos! Depois montamos uma valente Organização, mto melhor que o INM e subsistiremos e ganharemos bom dinheiro.


----------



## Rui_MR (15 Mai 2007 às 10:21)

Eh pá!

Assim é k é falar! Eu entro nessa!!!


----------



## mocha (15 Mai 2007 às 15:10)

se houver lugar pra amadores avisem


----------



## Rui_MR (15 Mai 2007 às 23:26)

Muitas vezes os amadores dão bons profissionais!!!
(Espero que seja o meu caso  )


----------



## Geostrofico (16 Mai 2007 às 21:06)

Minho disse:


> Quadros? Isso agora acabou. É tudo Contrato a Termo Certo ou Incerto penso eu de que....



para O IM só se entra a recibos verdes. Agora com a nova lei organica e a criação de centros de investigação, talvez haja alguma coisa, mas só para doutorados.

*
Geralmente é fácil arranjar emprego, no máximo em 3,4 meses consegues uma bolsa. quote tomalino*

mas as vezes fica dificil quando ha bastante gente a acabar o curso no mesmo ano. Foi o que aconteceu este ano.


----------



## Rui_MR (17 Mai 2007 às 10:33)

Geostrofico disse:


> para O IM só se entra a recibos verdes. Agora com a nova lei organica e a criação de centros de investigação, talvez haja alguma coisa, mas só para doutorados.
> 
> *
> Geralmente é fácil arranjar emprego, no máximo em 3,4 meses consegues uma bolsa. quote tomalino*
> ...



Oi!

Ouço dizer que os recibos verdes são uma chatice por causa dos impostos - uma grande fatia do que se ganha  para além de não se fazer descontos. é verdade?

Ah, e tenho mais uma pergunta sobre a licenciatura: antes era de 5 anos e agora só tem 3. (Bolonha?) E outra ainda mais pertinente: se tinha 5 anos, por alguma razão era...como é que em 3 se aprende tanto como em 5?  

Quantos acabaram o curso este ano e quantos costumam acabá-lo, Geostrofico?


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2007 às 13:34)

Rui_MR disse:


> Oi!
> Ouço dizer que os recibos verdes são uma chatice por causa dos impostos - uma grande fatia do que se ganha  para além de não se fazer descontos. é verdade?



Sim, os recibos verdes tens pagar o IRS normalmente (20% minimo)  bem como fazeres descontos obrigatórios para a segurança social que são puxados, porque pagas mais do que se estivesses numa empresa, em que parte é por conta do trabalhador e outra parte por conta da empresa. Nos recibos verdes pagas como trabalhador e como patrão. Mas no 1º ano de actividade é isento, penso eu.

Se fizeres as contas (grosseiramente) todas ao fim , incluindo a inexistência de subsidios de férias e natal, se ganhares 1000€ em recibos verdes é quase como se ganhasses apenas 500€ liquidos numa empresa a contrato.


----------



## Rui_MR (18 Mai 2007 às 09:49)

Obrigado pelas informações financeiras, Vince!  
Um terror, resumindo.


----------



## Geostrofico (18 Mai 2007 às 09:50)

Vince disse:


> Sim, os recibos verdes tens pagar o IRS normalmente (20% minimo)  bem como fazeres descontos obrigatórios para a segurança social que são puxados, porque pagas mais do que se estivesses numa empresa, em que parte é por conta do trabalhador e outra parte por conta da empresa. Nos recibos verdes pagas como trabalhador e como patrão. Mas no 1º ano de actividade é isento, penso eu.
> 
> Se fizeres as contas (grosseiramente) todas ao fim , incluindo a inexistência de subsidios de férias e natal, se ganhares 1000€ em recibos verdes é quase como se ganhasses apenas 500€ liquidos numa empresa a contrato.



ainda falta acrescentar ao irs e à segurança social o iva

*E outra ainda mais pertinente: se tinha 5 anos, por alguma razão era...como é que em 3 se aprende tanto como em 5?

Quantos acabaram o curso este ano e quantos costumam acabá-lo, Geostrofico?*

acabaram a volta de 10 pessoas, normalmente acabam menos de 5

o curso continua a ter 5 anos(licenciatura bolonha + mestrado bolonha= antiga licenciatura) a unica diferença é quando acabares vais ser ja mestre e não licenciado. fazer só os 3 anos pra ficar com licenciatura nao vai interessar a ng, é como se deixasses aquilo a meio.


----------



## Rui_MR (18 Mai 2007 às 19:57)

Ora, claro, o que interessa é fazer os cinco anos, mas teoricamente quem fizer apenas 3 tem o mesmo grau(licenciado) do que os anteriores alunos que fizeram 5 anos. É tudo uma questão de nomenclatura.  Agora temos mestres licenciados em vez de licenciados. [Já não há mestres como antigamente(aqueles sem curso)] Ok. O que interessa é aprender.
Obrigadinho pelos números de finalistas.
Por agora não me ocorre mais nenhuma pergunta 

P.S. - ainda sobre os recibos verdes...ok...mais o iva...isto já é complicação a mais. deixem lá. ainda falta mais algum imposto?


----------



## tomalino (18 Mai 2007 às 20:11)

Rui_MR disse:


> Oi!
> 
> Ah, e tenho mais uma pergunta sobre a licenciatura: antes era de 5 anos e agora só tem 3. (Bolonha?) E outra ainda mais pertinente: se tinha 5 anos, por alguma razão era...como é que em 3 se aprende tanto como em 5?



Essa situação de Bolonha ainda não está bem definida (para a semana há uma reunião com os alunos do curso sobre esse assunto). O que te posso dizer é que o novo mestrado em Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica equivale ao meu actual 4ºano. Ou seja, vamos ter licenciados que vão ter menos conhecimentos que os licenciados antes de Bolonha. Se eu acabar este ano devo ter equivalência ao novo mestrado.


----------



## duncan (19 Mai 2007 às 10:55)

tomalino disse:


> Essa situação de Bolonha ainda não está bem definida (para a semana há uma reunião com os alunos do curso sobre esse assunto). O que te posso dizer é que o novo mestrado em Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica equivale ao meu actual 4ºano. Ou seja, vamos ter licenciados que vão ter menos conhecimentos que os licenciados antes de Bolonha. Se eu acabar este ano devo ter equivalência ao novo mestrado.



olha quando acabares o curso vais tentar entrar no Im?


----------



## Rui_MR (19 Mai 2007 às 21:44)

tomalino disse:


> Essa situação de Bolonha ainda não está bem definida (para a semana há uma reunião com os alunos do curso sobre esse assunto). O que te posso dizer é que o novo mestrado em Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica equivale ao meu actual 4ºano. Ou seja, vamos ter licenciados que vão ter menos conhecimentos que os licenciados antes de Bolonha. Se eu acabar este ano devo ter equivalência ao novo mestrado.



Ok. Obrigado pela informação. Pois a minha ideia afinal não está muito desajustada.

Quando houver novas informações sobre a aplicação de Bolonha a este curso, força, gostaria de saber!

Bom fim de semana a todos os leitores.


----------



## tomalino (19 Mai 2007 às 23:59)

duncan disse:


> olha quando acabares o curso vais tentar entrar no Im?



O que eu queria mesmo era fazer um estágio nos EUA, depois logo se via. Mas o IM não é muito bem tratado pelos professores da FCUL, nós somos practicamente desencorajados em ir para lá...


----------



## Rui_MR (20 Mai 2007 às 10:01)

Olá...
É só para pedir que o nosso amigo tomalino nos adiante as razões dos professores para desencorajar os alunos a ir pró IM


----------



## tomalino (20 Mai 2007 às 17:36)

Rui_MR disse:


> Olá...
> É só para pedir que o nosso amigo tomalino nos adiante as razões dos professores para desencorajar os alunos a ir pró IM



As razões são várias: estado actual da função pública, falta de dinheiro para investigação, melhores oportunidades de trabalho no estrangeiro, onde se pode evoluir mais rapidamente e trabalhar nos melhores centros de investigação em meteorologia, como o meteofrance e o metoffice, etc etc


----------



## Rui_MR (21 Mai 2007 às 09:01)

Viva o estrangeiro!


----------



## twister (23 Mai 2007 às 16:20)

tomalino disse:


> As razões são várias: estado actual da função pública, falta de dinheiro para investigação, melhores oportunidades de trabalho no estrangeiro, onde se pode evoluir mais rapidamente e trabalhar nos melhores centros de investigação em meteorologia, como o meteofrance e o metoffice, etc etc



Bom dia,
geralmente, o meteofrance da formação na suas proprias installações, pelo qual sera mais dificil alguem vir de fora trabalhar nessa empresa


----------



## Rui_MR (24 Mai 2007 às 10:10)

Bom dia!

Quem sabe,sabe! Seja benvindo ao fórum!


----------



## I_Pereira (25 Mai 2007 às 14:03)

Vince disse:


> A fórmula para decidir é muito simples:
> 
> 1º Estudares aquilo que gostas 50%
> 2º Curso com fortes componentes de Fisica e a Matemática, ou mesmo também a Quimica: 25%
> 3º Mercado de trabalho 25%



Entrei este ano em MOG aqui em Aveiro, e foi principalmente pelos 50% da 1ª opção (a juntar à universidade ser boa, perto de casa). Estou a ver-me à rasca porque as minhas bases do secundário em matemática não são as melhores (assim resumido não tive muita sorte com professores que me calharam) e à custa disto perdi 3 anos só com matemática (o último em ensino nocturno, substitui mat para ficar com o 12º completo). Consegui safar-me nos exames nacionais e cá estou, apesar de ter perdido muito ritmo e as memórias do 12º serem apenas uns restos também não facilita.
Sei que por isto talvez seja um bocado masoquista em meter-me num curso com tanta matemática e física, mas sempre tive uma fixação por trovoadas e não só, esse vicio acabou por falar mais alto


----------



## Geostrofico (25 Mai 2007 às 20:13)

twister disse:


> Bom dia,
> geralmente, o meteofrance da formação na suas proprias installações, pelo qual sera mais dificil alguem vir de fora trabalhar nessa empresa



vai ter que fazer a formação entao.
Cá o IM tambem faz devez em quando formação. Só pode ir para a previsão quem tem essa formação.


----------



## Rui_MR (15 Jun 2007 às 10:20)

Bom dia a todos!
Aproximam-se datas importantes tais como as da realização dos exames do secundário(pra semana) e das candidaturas ao ensino secundário (1ªfase: 9 a 13 de julho).
Lembrei-me de aqui vir pedir mais informações sobre a licenciatura bolonha neste curso. No website da FC da UL apenas estão mencionados os 3 anos da licenciatura, não haendo mestrado integrado nem mestrado "à parte". Falou-se aqui, anteriormente, que este assunto ainda não estava encerrado, pelo que me interrogo se alguém o que vai acontecer no próximo ano, para quem entrar. Afinal são 3 ou 5 anos?

De novo, Obrigado.


----------



## tomalino (17 Jun 2007 às 00:24)

Rui_MR disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> Aproximam-se datas importantes tais como as da realização dos exames do secundário(pra semana) e das candidaturas ao ensino secundário (1ªfase: 9 a 13 de julho).
> Lembrei-me de aqui vir pedir mais informações sobre a licenciatura bolonha neste curso. No website da FC da UL apenas estão mencionados os 3 anos da licenciatura, não haendo mestrado integrado nem mestrado "à parte". Falou-se aqui, anteriormente, que este assunto ainda não estava encerrado, pelo que me interrogo se alguém o que vai acontecer no próximo ano, para quem entrar. Afinal são 3 ou 5 anos?
> 
> De novo, Obrigado.



A licenciatura tem 3 anos, o mestrado vai ter 5 anos. Já tivemos uma reunião para as equivalências, mas apenas para as cadeiras do 1ºciclo-actuais 2 primeiros anos. Ainda não se sabe quais vão ser as cadeiras de mestrado e as respectivas equivalências com as cadeiras do 3º e 4ºano.


----------



## Rui_MR (17 Jun 2007 às 09:16)

Obrigado pela atenção, Tomalino.
Agradeço toda e qualquer novidade acerca deste assunto.

Cumprimentos a todos e votos de um bom Domingo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2007 às 10:20)

Tenho algumas dúvidas...
Alguém consegue ajudar-me?

Estou a acabar o 10º ano de escolaridade, em Ciências Sociais e Humanas e pretendia, quando acabasse o 12º ano, especializar-me em Meteorologia ou Climatologia.
Acontece que, não sei se o meu curso, com as disciplinas que tem, dá para ingressar em Meteorologia, pelo que tenho algumas dúvidas.
De qualquer forma, acho que dá para Climatologia.

Primeiro que tudo, gostava de formar-me numa destas especialidades e depois, quanto ao mercado de trabalho, logo se vê, mas gostava de informar-me acerca da viabilidade destas graduações no mercado de trabalho (oportunidades de emprego, remunerações...).


----------



## Rui_MR (17 Jun 2007 às 10:40)

Olá Daniel!
Pois eu abri este tópico exactamente com as mesmas questões que tu.
Estou a acabar o 12º, vou começar os exames amanhã(com o de PT), e vim aqui pedir mais informações sobre entidades empregadoras e possibilidade de trabalho/investigação no estrangeiro. Aconselho-te a leres o tópico desde o início e ficarás mais esclarecido quanto à meteorologia. Este é um curso ligado predominantemente à matemática e à física. Creio que não tens essa preparação no curso de ciências sociais e humanas, apenas matemática b, e nada de física ou química. Portanto, as tuas disciplinas não são para meteorologia. As provas de ingresso são: Matemática ou Matemática e Fisico-Quimica ou Matemática e Biologia-Geologia.
Em relação à climatologia, deixo para os mais conhecedores, dado que esta já está mais ligada à geografia do que às ciências atmosféricas, embora interligadas. Não te posso adiantar nada em relação ao curso.

Boa sorte!

Esclareçam aqui o Daniel.


----------



## Geostrofico (17 Jun 2007 às 12:52)

na faculdade de letras, no curso de geografia, há quem estude meteorologia! não sei quais são os exames necessários para la entrar, mas sei que não é matemática ou física.


----------



## Geostrofico (17 Jun 2007 às 12:55)

temos aqui uma oferta de trabalho para os interessados:

METEOROLOGICAL AVIATION FORECASTER

SERCO - IAL LIMITED

Our office in Abu Dhabi is currently looking for a meteorological aviation
forecaster. You will be working in a multi-national environment supporting
the operations at Abu Dhabi and Al Ain International Airports.

Abu Dhabi is the capital of the United Arab Emirates. It is a cosmopolitan,
quickly growing, modern city where amenities commensurate with the sub
tropical climate abound.

Qualifications:

1.	A Bachelor of Science degree in meteorology or equivalent from a
recognized university.
2.	A minimum of 4 years experience as an operational aviation forecaster.
3.	Good interpersonal skills and the ability to work well in a
multi-cultural dynamic environment.
4.	Good written and verbal English language skills.

Benefits:

1.	A tax-free starting salary package of 170,000 dirhams($46,000 US)
2.	Accommodation supplied and most utilities paid.
3.	56 days annual leave.
4.	Annual return flight to your country of hire.
5.	Medical insurance coverage.

This vacancy is immediate and will be filled as soon as possible.


----------



## Geostrofico (17 Jun 2007 às 12:58)

mais uma:

01 June 2007

Weathernews Benelux is looking for a meteorologist/ risk communicator

Location:		Soest, The Netherlands
Engagement:		Permanent, part-time is possible
Salary:			EUR 30.000,- to EUR 55.000,- a year, 
                        depending on qualifications and experience
Number of positions:	1

Description
Weathernews Benelux is a subsidiary of Weathernews Inc, the world's largest
full service weather company based in Japan. Weathernews Inc has 14 offices
in Japan and 22 elsewhere in the world. We provide weather services to
industries such as marine, aviation, road, media and many others.

Weathernews has an open and informal, yet professional culture. Within our
company ambitious team-members find the challenge to accelerate the latest
weather related developments as well as their career. We offer plenty of
further opportunities for people with drive and initiative.

Our Soest office comprises of both sales and operational teams. Within the
operational team meteorologists create usable solutions for the weather
related risks and advise our clients how to mitigate these risks.

Due to the rapid growth of our global organisation, we are now looking for
enthusiastic and passionate people to help grow our world-class operational
department. 

We offer the following position:

Risk Communicator Sea
The Risk Communicator Sea will provide services to sea based and coastal
working clients, such as oil companies, harbor authorities and marine
construction companies. You will use the general weather forecast as your
guidance, and will add more detail to it to be able to advise your clients
in the best possible way. It is essential that you have extensive knowledge
of meteorology and are capable of sensing the array of possibilities that
will affect our clients' operations and safety.

For the risk communicator role it is critical to communicate the
consequences of the weather in a professional and timely manner to our
clients. To achieve this, we expect you to have sound knowledge of the
weather, added with knowledge of the market you will be serving.
Furthermore, you have the ability to not only focus, but simultaneously see
the overall picture.

All services are provided 24/7. Salary is dependent on education and working
experience.

Requirements:
*	Bachelor's Degree in Meteorology or experience in meteorology 
        for several years
*	Knowledge of Sea-operations is a preference
*	Customer orientated, team player, result driven, and boundless
        initiative
*	Excellent Communication skills
*	Excellent knowledge of the English language (additional 
        languages highly regarded)
We offer positions for both junior-meteorologists (just graduated, up to 3
years of experience) and more experienced (3-7 years of experience)
meteorologists. By law, citizens of the EU have first option.

Information
For more information about this position, please contact Mr. Michiel
Severin, Forecast Operation Manager. Tel: +31 (0)35 603 9003, email:
nl_recruit @ wni.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2007 às 13:37)

Geostrofico disse:


> na faculdade de letras, no curso de geografia, há quem estude meteorologia! não sei quais são os exames necessários para la entrar, mas sei que não é matemática ou física.



Estive na página da Faculdade de Letras da Universidade de Lisboa e há 3 provas de ingresso, das quais só é necessário escolher uma:


 02 Biologia e Geologia
 04  Economia
 09 Geografia

No meu caso escolhia Geografia, pois é a única disciplina que eu tenho e que consta aqui.
De qualquer forma, penso que qualquer especialização dentro do ramo da Geografia exige a mesmas provas de ingresso, não é?
Nesse caso, e se Meteorologia constar neste curso, é opção a ter em conta...irei decidir-me entre Climatologia e Meteorologia.


----------



## Rui_MR (18 Jun 2007 às 11:42)

Bom dia!
Estive, por curiosidade, a ver os cursos da faculdade de letras da universidade de lisboa. O curso de geografia tem os seguintes ramos:
01 Perfil Geografia 
02 Perfil Geografia Humana
03 Perfil Geografia Física
04 Perfil Cartografia e Sistemas de Informação Geográfica

Talvez o mais ligado à meteorologia e/ou climatologia e que poderá dar acesso a alguma deve ser a Geografia Física, não? O que acham?

Para o caso do Daniel, a prova de ingresso deve ser a de Geografia, pois não teve nenhuma das outras.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Rui_MR (18 Jun 2007 às 12:28)

A todos os interessados em sondar propostas de emprego e de investigação, inscrevam-se na seguinte lista de discussão: 

http://www.lists.rdg.ac.uk/mailman/listinfo/met-jobs


----------



## rossby (18 Jun 2007 às 19:54)

Para quem tenha ainda dúvidas da formação necessária para ser meteorologista, aconselho que consultem o site da OMM:

http://www.wmo.ch/pages/prog/etr/howtobecomeameteorologist.html

Paradoxalmente,  julgo que é mais facil entrar para o IM com um contrato do que antigamente com concurso de ingresso. Para terem uma ideia do que se passava a relativamente pouco tempo, era necessário possuir uma licenciatura em física, engenharia física, química, mecânica, geográfica, agrícola ou do ambiente com as necessárias disciplinas de matemática e física. Depois de ter sido admitido a concurso, o candidato era submetido a uma prova escrita (cujo conteúdo está definido num despacho que não me lembro agora) e uma entrevista. A classificação final tinha em conta o CV do candidato, a prova escrita e a entrevista. De acordo com a classificação obtida o candidato entrava ou não de acordo com as vagas disponíveis. Seguia-se um estagio probatório de um ano, incluindo acções de formação com provas a valer, e ao fim do qual o candidato devia apresentar um relatório. O candidato passava (ou não) a meteorologista superior de 2ª classe e progredia de acordo com um esquema equivalente ao da carreira de técnico superior da administração pública. O topo da carreira é meteorologista assessor principal, mas atenção ao contrário do que as pessoas normalmente pensam, os provimentos NÃO SÃO AUTOMÁTICOS. Para cada provimento tem de haver um concurso com vagas limitadas e por vezes tem de se apresentar provas públicas como para a passagem para assessor. Actualmente as categorias para a carreira de Meteorologista Superior são:

Met. Sup. 2ª classe
Met. Sup. 1ª classe
Met. Sup. Principal
Met. Assessor
Met. Assessor Principal

Existem também mais duas carreiras de meteorologia, onde julgo há também necessidade de pessoal:


Observador Meteorológico
Técnico especialista (antigo Meteorologista Operacional)
Actualmente, as pessoas são recrutadas não sei bem como, mas o facto é que os contratos a termo certo ou de avença, embora com menos "garantias", são menos "penosos" e rigorosos do que todo o processo que descreví.
Mas como aparentemente a estratégia é acabar com as carreiras e passar toda a gente para contrato individual, lá se vai o vínculo definitivo e todas as provas e filtros que os actuais meteorologistas de carreira passaram pouco ou nada serviram. Isto é, parece que ao contrário do que muita gente pensa o facilitismo e a cunha vão finalmente prevalecer ao rigor e à isenção. Mas os resultados desta situação só se poderão verificar mais tarde quando ninguém se lembrar das asneiras que entretanto se fizeram. 

Curiosidade: Ha cerca de 20 anos, houve concurso público para preenchimento de 5 vagas em meteorologia e apenas concorreu 1 pessoa ! Nessa altura apenas podiam concorrer licenciados em Física com especialidade em Geofísica ou Física da Atmosfera. No concurso seguinte alargaram o leque as licenciaturas que referí atrás... 

Um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2007 às 21:50)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, foi bastante útil.


----------



## twister (21 Jun 2007 às 02:18)

Neste site encontraras algumas informações acerca desta profissão .talvez já o tenhas visto...

http://www.dgct.msst.gov.pt/profissoes2005/meteorologista.htm


----------



## Rui_MR (21 Jun 2007 às 09:35)

Bom dia.
Agradeço ao rossby pelas informações detalhadas acerca do ingresso no Instituto de Meteorologia. Não fazia ideia de que era tão complicado.
Mas actualmente parece que o sistema das cunhas é o método de recrutamento favorito - e pelo menos nunca faltam candidatos, como aconteceu há 20 anos! lol.
Ninguém sabe como se faz actualmente para tentar entrar no IM? Apresentar o CV? Ou nem vale a pena tentar?

Cumprimentos,


----------



## rossby (23 Jun 2007 às 19:51)

Rui_MR disse:


> Bom dia.
> Agradeço ao rossby pelas informações detalhadas acerca do ingresso no Instituto de Meteorologia. Não fazia ideia de que era tão complicado.
> Mas actualmente parece que o sistema das cunhas é o método de recrutamento favorito - e pelo menos nunca faltam candidatos, como aconteceu há 20 anos! lol.
> Ninguém sabe como se faz actualmente para tentar entrar no IM? Apresentar o CV? Ou nem vale a pena tentar?
> ...



Julgo que tens de estar atento aos empregos que eventualmente forem anunciados no www.bep.gov.pt

De momento o IM esta a adaptar-se a re-estruturação que entrou em vigor a muito pouco tempo. Por outro lado, brevemente vai ser aprovada uma nova legislação para as carreiras da Administração Pública onde todas as carreiras vão sofrer uma profunda reforma. Por isso não adianta agora dizer como se entra pois esta situação vai mudar muito nos próximos meses.

Boa Sorte


----------



## dpaes (30 Out 2007 às 21:01)

Queria saber, como que faço para entrar num curso de meteorologia!


----------



## duncan (2 Nov 2007 às 21:28)

dpaes disse:


> Queria saber, como que faço para entrar num curso de meteorologia!



ola,para entrares no curso tens que fazer a especificas de matematica e quimica,ou matemática e fisica na faculdade de ciencias de lisboa. mas para informaçao mais detalhada vai ao site desta faculdade e procura o curso de licenciatura em meteorologia oceanografia e geoficica e lá vais encontrar toda a informaçao que procuras


----------



## mariaqwert (31 Dez 2007 às 13:26)

Olá!
Como licenciada em Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica, variante meteorologia na FCUL, que penso ser o curso que te interessa, posso dar alguns conselhos. 
É um curso interessante, mas com vertente prática pouco apelativa e uma componente teórica em física e matemática forte. 

Em termos de emprego estamos um pouco limitados. 
O IM é uma opção, mas também aí se notam os problemas políticos, não abrindo vagas. Em geral, os recém-licenciado estão com bolsas de investigação (que vai dando para sobreviver), ou em projectos. Uma boa alternativa é o estrangeiro, que apostam bem mais na investigação que o nosso país.

Caso pretendas melhores esclarecimentos podes optar por passar pela faculdade de ciências (FCUL) no Campo Grande, edifício C8, piso 3. Em geral os professores são bastante compreensivos e disponíveis para tirar as dúvidas.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2007 às 13:41)

mariaqwert disse:


> Olá!
> Como licenciada em Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica, variante meteorologia na FCUL, que penso ser o curso que te interessa, posso dar alguns conselhos.
> É um curso interessante, mas com vertente prática pouco apelativa e uma componente teórica em física e matemática forte.
> 
> ...



Bem-vinda ao MeteoPT passe pelo tópico de apresentações.


----------



## mjrocha (9 Abr 2008 às 16:57)

Se queres receber até morrer 745 € de bolsa quando se consegue... Pois emprego não há. No estrangeiro há trabalho mas é preciso muito boas notas.


----------



## tvsc (9 Mai 2008 às 11:26)

Entrada no IM:
Começar a disfarçar que se está a fazer estágio de licenciatura, ir fazendo o trabalho, ao mesmo tempo começar a fazer trabalho operacional, o mais possivel de modo a tornar-se necessário. (Esta fase implica uns tempos -vários anos- a trabalhar a troco de palmadinhas nas costas)

Depois de provar que se é necessário, pode ser que se tenha sorte, e deixem passar uns recibos verdes, e passem a exigir mais do que aos funcionários públicos, sob dúvida constante se no mês a seguir continuam a pagar ou não (entretanto esta porta está também fechada)

Esperar eternamente que o bom velho sistema de concurso venha dar alguma legitimidade (não parece que seja nos próximos tempos)

Para quem gosta de meteorologia: continuem a tirar fotografias de nuvens, e estudem Engenharia (civil, infomática, eletrotécnica...) porque romantismo é muito bonito, e o pessoal é pouco materialista, mas palmadinhas nas costas não pagam renda de casa!!!


----------



## Rui_MR (10 Mai 2008 às 10:15)

Olá a todos!

Como autor deste tópico já por aqui devia ter passado há mais tempo para dar notícias, mas tem sido quase impossível!
Na altura coloquei perguntas sobre a formação e sobre entidades empregadoras. Fiquei razoavelmente esclarecido, e não demasiado assustado quanto à possibilidade de encontrar emprego. 
Acabei por entrar em Engenharia Biomédica, no IST. Felizmente está tudo a correr bem, e acho que não me vou arrepender da decisão que tomei. É uma área muito vasta e de todo interessante.
Continuo a "tirar fotos às nuvens" (ver http://www.ct2jko.com), e hoje li os últimos posts que aqui foram inseridos, os quais manifestam a dificuldade que os profissionais do ramo da meteorologia têm em sobreviver, sempre com insegurança.
É pena que o mundo não seja justo e nem sempre se possa trabalhar naquilo que se gosta mais.  
Venho apenas e só desejar boa sorte a todos os resistentes da meteorologia e não só, a todos os desempregados e pessoas que estão em situações menos boas neste momento.

Espero que o tópico continue a servir para o esclarecimento de dúvidas, e prometo voltar a escrever em breve! 

Cumprimentos a todos!!!


----------



## xana_ (14 Ago 2008 às 23:48)

Ola a todos, desde ja, acho muito interessante este forúm e dou desde já os parabéns a todos os participantes que contribuem diariamente para o seu desenvolvimento! 
 Apesar de este tópico estar há muito tempo por actualizar, estive a segui-lo e surgiram-me algumas questões. A realidade é que desde muito pequena que adoro vulcões, adoro sismos, dinâmica de placas, enfim, coisas parvas às quais ninguém liga.. calhaus. Desde o 10º ano que a psicologa da minha escola me aconselhou o curso de meteorologia, oceanografia e geofísica. Engracei com ele, suponho.. não sei, estou desde então decidida que é o rumo a dar á minha vida de pré-universitária. O secundário acabou, exames concluidos, candidaturas feitas.. Sem qualquer dúvida. A média deve chegar.. No entanto, ao ler este tópico fiquei bastante assustada, não sei exactamente se será o curso que me deram a entender ser.. gostava de falar com alguém que estivesse a frequentar o curso, ou que fosse pelo menos entendido na área. Desculpem o incomodo, há alguém que se possa disponibilizar para eu falar um bocadinho?! Preciso de saber exactamente o que se faz.. A saída profissional mais frequente são as bolsas? é obrigatório fazer o mestrado da fcul? que alternativas tenho? 

 Desde já obrigada! 
      xana =)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Ago 2008 às 00:10)

xana_ disse:


> Ola a todos, desde ja, acho muito interessante este forúm e dou desde já os parabéns a todos os participantes que contribuem diariamente para o seu desenvolvimento!
> Apesar de este tópico estar há muito tempo por actualizar, estive a segui-lo e surgiram-me algumas questões. A realidade é que desde muito pequena que adoro vulcões, adoro sismos, dinâmica de placas, enfim, coisas parvas às quais ninguém liga.. calhaus. Desde o 10º ano que a psicologa da minha escola me aconselhou o curso de meteorologia, oceanografia e geofísica. Engracei com ele, suponho.. não sei, estou desde então decidida que é o rumo a dar á minha vida de pré-universitária. O secundário acabou, exames concluidos, candidaturas feitas.. Sem qualquer dúvida. A média deve chegar.. No entanto, ao ler este tópico fiquei bastante assustada, não sei exactamente se será o curso que me deram a entender ser.. gostava de falar com alguém que estivesse a frequentar o curso, ou que fosse pelo menos entendido na área. Desculpem o incomodo, há alguém que se possa disponibilizar para eu falar um bocadinho?! Preciso de saber exactamente o que se faz.. A saída profissional mais frequente são as bolsas? é obrigatório fazer o mestrado da fcul? que alternativas tenho?
> 
> Desde já obrigada!
> xana =)




Olá, *xana*. 
Desde já sê bem-vinda a este fórum.
Conheço quem tenha frequentado o curso de Meteorologia e Geofísica na FCUL, mas entretanto mudou de curso e ingressou em Ambiente, não sei se terá sido por medo de ingressar em meteorologia ou se não correspondeu às suas expectativas.
Penso que ele ainda chegou a concluir um ano do curso de Meteorologia e Geofísica.
De qualquer forma, esse meu amigo está fora mas vou alertá-lo e tentar falar com ele para te dar mais algumas informações.
Em breve haverá notícias.


----------



## xana_ (26 Ago 2008 às 23:09)

Ola Daniel! 
Obrigada pela boa vontade e pela ajuda. Eu agora também vou de férias, mas vou tentar manter-me perto da internet para dar cá um saltinho.

Aguardo notícias,
xana


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 11:49)

xana_ disse:


> Ola a todos, desde ja, acho muito interessante este forúm e dou desde já os parabéns a todos os participantes que contribuem diariamente para o seu desenvolvimento!
> Apesar de este tópico estar há muito tempo por actualizar, estive a segui-lo e surgiram-me algumas questões. A realidade é que desde muito pequena que adoro vulcões, adoro sismos, dinâmica de placas, enfim, coisas parvas às quais ninguém liga.. calhaus. Desde o 10º ano que a psicologa da minha escola me aconselhou o curso de meteorologia, oceanografia e geofísica. Engracei com ele, suponho.. não sei, estou desde então decidida que é o rumo a dar á minha vida de pré-universitária. O secundário acabou, exames concluidos, candidaturas feitas.. Sem qualquer dúvida. A média deve chegar.. No entanto, ao ler este tópico fiquei bastante assustada, não sei exactamente se será o curso que me deram a entender ser.. gostava de falar com alguém que estivesse a frequentar o curso, ou que fosse pelo menos entendido na área. Desculpem o incomodo, há alguém que se possa disponibilizar para eu falar um bocadinho?! Preciso de saber exactamente o que se faz.. A saída profissional mais frequente são as bolsas? é obrigatório fazer o mestrado da fcul? que alternativas tenho?
> 
> Desde já obrigada!
> xana =)



Olá Xana_

Eu sou o amigo que o Daniel referiu. Já regressei das minhas férias.
É verdade, estive no curso de MOG, mas o meu objectivo nele era a meteorologia e não a geofisica interna. Hoje, e apesar de estar no curso de eng. da energia e ambiente, não desliguei de MOG. Aliás, um dia ainda hei-de voltar à formação académica de meteorologia. E como ambos os cursos têm bases muito idênticas, não deixo de estar actualizado referente aos novos rumos do curso de MOG. Por isso podes perguntar o que quiseres. O que eu não souber responder, pergunto na secretaria da fcul e logo te informo.

Respondendo às tuas perguntas...

Com Bolonha, tens agora dois ciclos. O primeiro ciclo corresponde à licenciatura e é comum tanto à área de meteorologia, como de oceanografia, como de geofisica. Nesses 3 anos, terás muitas cadeiras de matemática, fisica e algumas de informática e quimica que servirão de base. Terás também cadeiras de ambito geral nas três áreas que o curso aborda.
O segundo ciclo corresponde aos 2 anos de mestrado, e aí sim, focaste na área que pretendes seguir. Terás um leque de cadeiras que poderás escolher consoante aquilo em que te queres especializar. No teu caso, escolherás aquelas que mais se relacionam com a geofisica interna.

Quanto ao mestrado, não é obrigatório na fcul. Faze-lo no estrangeiro é sempre uma opção. Mas para isso é preciso vontade e pesquisa por iniciativa própria. 

Em relação às saídas profissionais, as bolsas são uma boa forma de começar a ganhar experiência de trabalho na área, mas certamente depois encontrarás algo melhor.

Estás à vontade para expores qualquer dúvida que tenhas.


----------



## RaquelR. (21 Jun 2009 às 00:23)

nem sabem como estou contente por ter encontrado este site (por acaso lol). 
passei po 12º ano e espero na univ. integrar um curso relacionado com estas áreas... gostei principalmente de saber q eu e a "xana" partilhamos os mesmos gostos pelos vulcoes, sismos, tectonica de placas, etc.   e secalhar era mais essa area que eu queria ir (geofisica ou astrofisica). mas tb fiquei interessada na meteorologia  (ta td interligado) 
se pudessem ajudar gostaria de saber mais sobre oportunidades nesta área e se possivel, o que se faz no próprio curso/trabalho em si. já vi q nao poupam na matemática e na fisica.

obrigada, ajudaram me bastante ao fazerem este fórum


----------



## Laredo (22 Jun 2009 às 17:14)

xana_ disse:


> Ola a todos, desde ja, acho muito interessante este forúm e dou desde já os parabéns a todos os participantes que contribuem diariamente para o seu desenvolvimento!
> Apesar de este tópico estar há muito tempo por actualizar, estive a segui-lo e surgiram-me algumas questões. A realidade é que desde muito pequena que adoro vulcões, adoro sismos, dinâmica de placas, enfim, coisas parvas às quais ninguém liga.. calhaus. Desde o 10º ano que a psicologa da minha escola me aconselhou o curso de meteorologia, oceanografia e geofísica. Engracei com ele, suponho.. não sei, estou desde então decidida que é o rumo a dar á minha vida de pré-universitária. O secundário acabou, exames concluidos, candidaturas feitas.. Sem qualquer dúvida. A média deve chegar.. No entanto, ao ler este tópico fiquei bastante assustada, não sei exactamente se será o curso que me deram a entender ser.. gostava de falar com alguém que estivesse a frequentar o curso, ou que fosse pelo menos entendido na área. Desculpem o incomodo, há alguém que se possa disponibilizar para eu falar um bocadinho?! Preciso de saber exactamente o que se faz.. A saída profissional mais frequente são as bolsas? é obrigatório fazer o mestrado da fcul? que alternativas tenho?
> 
> Desde já obrigada!
> xana =)



Boas, estou agora a finalizar o curso de MOG (bolonha), e gostava de deixar a minha opinião.
Se estás mais interessada na área da geologia (tectónica de placas, sismos, e rochas), não te aconselho o curso de Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica (MOG). Pois o curso incide muito más na área da física clássica, e física de fluidos essenciais para a Meteorologia e Oceanografia. Apenas no 2º, 3º e 4º semestre irás ter uma disciplina em cada i«um deles que envolve geologia. No segundo semestre Geologia geral, onde como o próprio nome indica aprendes uma breve introdução à geologia, No 3º semestre terás Geodinâmica, onde irás falar de quase tudo de geologia externa e interna ao planeta Terra, e por fim no 4º semestre poderás ter Prospecção Geofísica, aí irás falar de sismos e métodos para o  estudo do interior da Terra...
Além destas disciplinas irás andar à cabeçada com disciplinas do tipo de electromagnetismo (disciplina do curso de física) que não é pêra doce, ondas (disciplina do curso de física) que é tudo menos fácil, Elasticidade e física dos fluidos (disciplina do curso de física) que é uma disciplina com uma alta taxa de reprovação, Modelação e Simulação, que é bastante difícil pois é do 1º ano e começas a modelar e problemas físicos em Matlab, ainda ficas com as dinâmicas, por exemplo da Atmosfera e do Oceano que sãos muito abstractas e para as quais precisas de ter muito gosto pela Oceanografia/Meteorologia

Relembro também que a meteorologia que vais ter, não é meteorologia técnica (do estilo que lindas nuvens são estas chamam-se cumulos ou o que é uma alta pressão), mas sim meteorologia cientifica, onde irás relacionar acontecimentos da atmosfera a processos físicos, utilizando a matemática... o que deves esperar é uma grade componente matemática de calculo vectorial e e integral e uma forte componente física....

cordiais cumprimentos


----------



## Geostrofico (24 Jun 2009 às 19:10)

RaquelR. disse:


> nem sabem como estou contente por ter encontrado este site (por acaso lol).
> passei po 12º ano e espero na univ. integrar um curso relacionado com estas áreas... gostei principalmente de saber q eu e a "xana" partilhamos os mesmos gostos pelos vulcoes, sismos, tectonica de placas, etc.   e secalhar era mais essa area que eu queria ir (geofisica ou astrofisica). mas tb fiquei interessada na meteorologia  (ta td interligado)
> se pudessem ajudar gostaria de saber mais sobre oportunidades nesta área e se possivel, o que se faz no próprio curso/trabalho em si. já vi q nao poupam na matemática e na fisica.
> 
> obrigada, ajudaram me bastante ao fazerem este fórum



Bem o panorama na parte da geofísica interna(sismologia e prospeçao) está bastante melhor do que a da parte da meteorologia.
Sim o curso é difícil e puxado na parte da matemática e fisíca, mas não é preciso ser génio para chegar ao fim.
Como saídas profissionais na sismologia tens duas hipóteses:
-investigação: andar de bolsa em bolsa até alguma coisa melhor, tipo doutoramento
-industria: trabalhar para uma empresa petrolífera ou de prospecção, em Portugal há a galp, no estrangeiro há muitas outras.

dou te o exemplo de dois recem mestrandos que foram contratos em Dezembro por um empresa que é uma gigante mundial de prospecção sísmica offshore.

oportunidades não faltam, é preciso apenas ser se despachado e trabalhador.


----------



## Lightning (13 Jul 2009 às 09:56)

Boas... 

Estou um bocado "perdido" e preciso da vossa ajuda...  

Acabei o 12º ano, com um curso profissional técnico de gestão e manutenção de equipamentos informáticos (3 anos, com diploma).

Não fiz qualquer exame em junho nem me candidatei a qualquer fase, pois como é um curso profissional não era obrigatório fazer exame. 

Sempre gostei de meteorologia, e sempre tive curiosidade em saber como se iniciava uma carreira profissional nesta área. 

Já há bastante tempo que tinha pensado em informar-me mais acerca do que se tem que fazer para seguir esta área. Encontrei este tópico e pelo que li "não é nada fácil" conseguir lugar em meteorologia. Gostava realmente de seguir esta área, mas estou bastante confuso em relação a faculdades, disciplinas e isso. 

Não existe outra alternativa tipo centro de formação onde eu possa encontrar um curso ligado a esta área? Só mesmo em faculdades? 

É que gostava de pensar nisto a sério para ter uma decisão final em meados de Setembro... 

Cumps


----------



## Geostrofico (13 Jul 2009 às 12:38)

Lightning disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Estou um bocado "perdido" e preciso da vossa ajuda...
> 
> ...



A força aerea tem cursos  de meteorologia para não licenciados, informa te no site de recrutamento, pode ser um futuro para a tua carreira.
O im abriu o mês passado concursos para observador onde o requisito era o 12º ano, com o teu perfil podias ter tido boas hipotesses, é pena agora já ser tarde.


----------



## Lightning (13 Jul 2009 às 14:11)

Geostrofico disse:


> A força aerea tem cursos  de meteorologia para não licenciados, informa te no site de recrutamento, pode ser um futuro para a tua carreira.
> O im abriu o mês passado concursos para observador onde o requisito era o 12º ano, com o teu perfil podias ter tido boas hipotesses, é pena agora já ser tarde.



Eu sei que a força aérea tem esses cursos, no dia da defesa nacional quando falaram em meteorologia até perguntei isso... 

Vou-me informar melhor acerca disso.  Mas mesmo assim não me vou centrar só na força aérea, por enquanto.

Obrigado por teres respondido. 

Já agora, o IM não costuma abrir mais cursos desses de observador várias vezes por ano? Isto é, eles só abrem esses cursos uma vez por ano ou mais vezes?


----------



## Geostrofico (13 Jul 2009 às 15:16)

> Já agora, o IM não costuma abrir mais cursos desses de observador várias vezes por ano? Isto é, eles só abrem esses cursos uma vez por ano ou mais vezes?




Não era um curso era um concurso para o lugar de observador, obviamente iram ter algum tipo de formação depois.
É a primeira vez que oiço falar de um concurso assim desde há muito tempo. Não sei quando será o próximo.


Há cerca de dois anos houve sim, um curso básico para meteorologistas, infelizmente esse curso não foi aberto ao exterior, apenas foi frequentado por alguns contratados,avençados, bolseiros e estagíários.

Mais uma vez, está no segredo dos deuses quando será o próximo


----------



## Lightning (13 Jul 2009 às 20:58)

Geostrofico disse:


> Não era um curso era um concurso para o lugar de observador, obviamente iram ter algum tipo de formação depois.
> É a primeira vez que oiço falar de um concurso assim desde há muito tempo. Não sei quando será o próximo.
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho que ver isso bem, é que estou bastante confuso em relação a isto tudo. 

Não tenho tomado atenção aos concursos, por isso nem sabia que eles existiam


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2009 às 23:24)

Observadores meteorológicos parece-me a mim que é uma coisa meio em extinção, não me parece uma carreira de futuro para um jovem como tu Lightning, suponho que as vagas e concursos que vão aparecendo sejam apenas para colmatar reformas pontuais.

Com a tendência recente de apostar em estações automáticas, radares, modelos, etc cada vez há menos observadores, o mundo perdeu nos últimos 20 ou 30 anos dezenas de milhar de estações e observadores, embora só agora estejam a chegar à conclusão de que afinal não é a mesma coisa. Actualmente, nota-se alguma inflexão, depende de muita coisa, eu por exemplo não gostaria de aterrar num aeroporto que não tivesse um bom observador. De qualquer forma, não me parece um bom caminho profissional para quem está aqui à espera de um conselho.


----------



## RaquelR. (14 Jul 2009 às 12:45)

Geostrofico disse:


> Bem o panorama na parte da geofísica interna(sismologia e prospeçao) está bastante melhor do que a da parte da meteorologia.
> Sim o curso é difícil e puxado na parte da matemática e fisíca, mas não é preciso ser génio para chegar ao fim.
> Como saídas profissionais na sismologia tens duas hipóteses:
> -investigação: andar de bolsa em bolsa até alguma coisa melhor, tipo doutoramento
> ...





obrigada  ao ver nesta pespectiva nao me parece que seja o melhor curso para mim (apesar de continuar muito indecisa no que seguir). mas pronto, ainda tenho pelo menos mais um ano antes de entrar para a universidade para decidir. mais uma vez, obrigada pela ajuda


----------



## Lightning (14 Jul 2009 às 14:19)

Vince disse:


> Observadores meteorológicos parece-me a mim que é uma coisa meio em extinção, não me parece uma carreira de futuro para um jovem como tu Lightning, suponho que as vagas e concursos que vão aparecendo sejam apenas para colmatar reformas pontuais.
> 
> Com a tendência recente de apostar em estações automáticas, radares, modelos, etc cada vez há menos observadores, o mundo perdeu nos últimos 20 ou 30 anos dezenas de milhar de estações e observadores, embora só agora estejam a chegar à conclusão de que afinal não é a mesma coisa. Actualmente, nota-se alguma inflexão, depende de muita coisa, eu por exemplo não gostaria de aterrar num aeroporto que não tivesse um bom observador. De qualquer forma, não me parece um bom caminho profissional para quem está aqui à espera de um conselho.



Sim Vince, tens bastante razão no que disseste. O número de observadores nos últimos anos caiu bastante, é uma profissão que qualquer dia quase poderemos mesmo afirmar que está "em risco de extinção" 

Eu não estou aqui bem à espera de um conselho, o meu problema é que estou bastante indeciso e decidi vir aqui ao fórum para ver se me informava mais acerca das hipóteses que tenho para o meu futuro (nesta área da meteorologia). 



RaquelR. disse:


> obrigada  ao ver nesta pespectiva nao me parece que seja o melhor curso para mim (apesar de continuar muito indecisa no que seguir). mas pronto, ainda tenho pelo menos mais um ano antes de entrar para a universidade para decidir. mais uma vez, obrigada pela ajuda



RaquelR. estás melhor do que eu  ainda tens um ano para pensar  eu nem isso tenho... De qualquer maneira boa sorte na tua escolha e que seja feita, acima de tudo, com muita calma.


----------



## Geostrofico (14 Jul 2009 às 15:32)

Lightning disse:


> Eu não estou aqui bem à espera de um conselho, o meu problema é que estou bastante indeciso e decidi vir aqui ao fórum para ver se me informava mais acerca das hipóteses que tenho para o meu futuro (nesta área da meteorologia).




Se queres mesmo ter um futuro em meteorologia, o cursos de Lisboa e Aveiro são os melhores. Certamente aquilo de observador era para o caso se não quisesses continuar a estudar. Acho que vale certamente investir no estudo para ter um futuro melhor.

Quantos a saidas profissionais, tudo depende de como te portares no teu percurso académico. Sinceramente neste momento não tenho nenhum ex colega desempregado, apesar de alguns terem demorado mais tempo que outros a arranjar, uns trabalham em projectos cientificos de meteorologia, outro s fazem estudo sobre impactos das alteraçoes climaticas e outros trabalham em eólica. Se fores bom os professores convidam te para trabalhares com eles e metem te em projectos e em doutoramentos, se fores como os restantes tens ser tu a procurar as coisas. Uma coisa importante hoje em dia na meteorologia é que cada vez é mais preciso gente que tenha conhecimentos de informatica, e se o tiveres será certamente uma grande vantagem para qq emprego que te candidates, um exemplo basta veres no outro tópico o concurso das bolsas do IM, onde se pede pessoas que tenham conhecimentos ao nivel da programaçao.


----------



## Trena (22 Out 2010 às 10:56)

Boas^^
Encontrei este topic e forum completamente ao acaso (portanto nao sei se devia postar isto aqui )e tenho de perguntar umas coisas, por mais patéticas que possam vir a ser...

Fiz o 12º numa escola profissional (tirei Animação 2D/3D) mas lá pelo meio abri os olhos para uma paixão que tenho desde pequena. Bases não tenho pois a única coisa que tinha era uma misera matemática B, portanto nada de fisica ou quimica ou biologia caso for fazer esse exame. 
Que me aconselham a fazer? Que medias preciso nos exames para entrar em MOG? A matematica e fisica sao assim tao puxadas? Podem dar-me um exemplo? Eu tenho agora 19 anos mas posso entrar na faculdade leve o tempo que demorar right?

Thanks


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Out 2010 às 12:07)

Trena disse:


> Boas^^
> Encontrei este topic e forum completamente ao acaso (portanto nao sei se devia postar isto aqui )e tenho de perguntar umas coisas, por mais patéticas que possam vir a ser...
> 
> Fiz o 12º numa escola profissional (tirei Animação 2D/3D) mas lá pelo meio abri os olhos para uma paixão que tenho desde pequena. Bases não tenho pois a única coisa que tinha era uma misera matemática B, portanto nada de fisica ou quimica ou biologia caso for fazer esse exame.
> ...



As medias não sei. É uma questão de veres no site do acesso ao ensino superior.
Mas vindo da area que vens no encino não te vai ser nada facil. mas se tiveres gosto nisto é uma boa capacidade de estudo segue em frente. A matematica B penso que não te sirva tambem. Mas presisas tambem muito da fisicas!!!
Informa-te directamente com eles do teu caso e abarra-te este ano, fazes os exames por externo e tentas a tua sorte...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2010 às 12:11)

A média tem variado entre 12 e 13. Para quem apenas teve matemática B e nunca teve física sem ser no básico o curso é muito puxado. Ou tens explicações por fora, ou ocorre um milagre, desconheço as tuas capacidades, mas pra mim seria complicadíssimo. 

http://www.dges.mctes.pt/DGES/pt/Estudantes/Acesso/Genericos/IndicedeCursos/

Podes ver aqui o programa do curso, da faculdade de ciências de Lisboa.

http://acesso.fc.ul.pt/sinopses0809/PL_CUR_MOG.pdf


----------



## Trena (22 Out 2010 às 17:09)

Muito obrigada pelas respostas ate agora ^^

Bem eu estou decidida a estudar o que nao tive para conseguir fazer os exames e ter as bases claro. Sei que vou precisar de explicações e ando a poupar dinheiro para isso mas ao ler aqui o topico apercebi-me que preciso mais que simples explicações e não sei bem o que fazer


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2010 às 17:24)

Trena disse:


> Bem eu estou decidida a estudar o que nao tive para conseguir fazer os exames e ter as bases claro. Sei que vou precisar de explicações e ando a poupar dinheiro para isso mas ao ler aqui o topico apercebi-me que preciso mais que simples explicações e não sei bem o que fazer



Faz como nos, dedica-te a isto de forma amadora  aqui no fórum pouco pessoal é licenciado em meteorologia.

Arriscaria em 2 ou 3 pessoas.


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2010 às 17:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Faz como nos, dedica-te a isto de forma amadora  aqui no fórum pouco pessoal é licenciado em meteorologia.
> 
> Arriscaria em 2 ou 3 pessoas.



Xi ó Mário, essa frase parece que estás a desmoralizar a moça de tentar seguir o curso falado! 

Como foi dito realmente com as bases actuais que tens, não é fácil, mas se tiveres realmente um ano aplicada de Matemática a sério, e algumas bases de Física, com algum esforço e bastante dedicação claro que o curso é possível.

Não é fácil, mas não é nenhum bicho de sete cabeças.


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Out 2010 às 22:15)

Pois eu estou a frequentar presentemente o 4º ano de MOG, e confirmo o que já foi dito antes por alguns membros: o curso é muito exigente em termos de física e, consequentemente, matemática. Já a química e sobretudo a biologia, têm um papel pouco importante. Outras capacidades muito úteis são ao nível da informática, principalmente o ramo da programação.

  Para quem não tem bases em matemática e física, é quase impossível completar o curso em condições. As bases de programação podem ser adquiridas já na faculdade. Aconselharia um período de explicações em que pudesses ter as bases de física e matemática do secundário, antes de entrar no curso.

  De resto, posso dizer que o curso, apesar de ás vezes conseguir levar uma pessoa ao desespero, é muito interessante. E com calma, damos por nós a achar mais fácil o que inicialmente parecia o fim do mundo. É uma área que tem muito que estudar, e não é em 7 ou 8 anos que se fica um expert em meteorologia, quanto mais nos 3 de licenciatura. Até os próprios professores ainda "estudam" e aprendem.

  Resumidamente, caso queiras mesmo entrar em MOG e venhas com motivação, encontra uma maneira de arranjar umas bases antes de entrar e depois... força nisso!

ps: as provas de ingresso são Matemática A ou Matemática A+ Fisica e quimica A, e a média tem oscilado entre 12/13.


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2010 às 23:29)

rozzo disse:


> Xi ó Mário, essa frase parece que estás a desmoralizar a moça de tentar seguir o curso falado!
> 
> Como foi dito realmente com as bases actuais que tens, não é fácil, mas se tiveres realmente um ano aplicada de Matemática a sério, e algumas bases de Física, com algum esforço e bastante dedicação claro que o curso é possível.
> 
> Não é fácil, mas não é nenhum bicho de sete cabeças.



Eu entrei em MOG e diria o mesmo, apesar de achar prog1 a mais dificil das disciplinas deste 1º semestre...


----------



## stormy (22 Out 2010 às 23:31)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Pois eu estou a frequentar presentemente o 4º ano de MOG, e confirmo o que já foi dito antes por alguns membros: o curso é muito exigente em termos de física e, consequentemente, matemática. Já a química e sobretudo a biologia, têm um papel pouco importante. Outras capacidades muito úteis são ao nível da informática, principalmente o ramo da programação.
> 
> Para quem não tem bases em matemática e física, é quase impossível completar o curso em condições. As bases de programação podem ser adquiridas já na faculdade. Aconselharia um período de explicações em que pudesses ter as bases de física e matemática do secundário, antes de entrar no curso.
> 
> ...



Estas onde?
Na FCUL?


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Out 2010 às 00:21)

stormy disse:


> Estas onde?
> Na FCUL?



Sim, estou na FCUL.


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2010 às 02:20)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sim, estou na FCUL.



Ah, fixe..somos colegas


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Out 2010 às 10:44)

stormy disse:


> Ah, fixe..somos colegas



Fixe... mas ainda lá estudas presentemente? Pelos conhecimentos de meteorologia que demonstras aqui nas tuas (excelentes) análises, suponho que já por lá passaste, não estou a ver ninguém com o teu nível de conhecimentos...


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2010 às 19:33)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Fixe... mas ainda lá estudas presentemente? Pelos conhecimentos de meteorologia que demonstras aqui nas tuas (excelentes) análises, suponho que já por lá passaste, não estou a ver ninguém com o teu nível de conhecimentos...



Bom...eu tou no 1º ano de MOG 
Obrigado pelos elogios...


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Out 2010 às 01:17)

stormy disse:


> Bom...eu tou no 1º ano de MOG
> Obrigado pelos elogios...



Sinceramente, estou ! Sempre te imaginei como alguém já formado, com conhecimentos bem consolidados. A primeira cadeira de meteorologia no 3º ano então vai ser como aprender o abecedário para ti! Como o conseguiste?


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2010 às 03:10)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sinceramente, estou ! Sempre te imaginei como alguém já formado, com conhecimentos bem consolidados. A primeira cadeira de meteorologia no 3º ano então vai ser como aprender o abecedário para ti! Como o conseguiste?



Tambem não sei...lol..dedicação...um pouco de "amor" á coisa...plos vistos resultou bem


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Out 2010 às 12:26)

stormy disse:


> Tambem não sei...lol..dedicação...um pouco de "amor" á coisa...plos vistos resultou bem



Isso é que é "amor", porque os conhecimentos que demonstras ter nas tuas análises, são bem difíceis de adquirir. Creio que apenas se fala mais desses detalhes na cadeira de mestrado "Meteorologia Sinóptica e Previsão do Tempo", pois na cadeira de Meteorologia da licenciatura apenas aprendes o básico, isto é, saber o que é uma frente, porque há vento, convecção, mexer nuns tefigramas, nevoeiro... e acredita que já há muita gente com dificuldades. Tu sem nenhuma formação... fazes análises daquelas...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Out 2010 às 13:32)

stormy disse:


> Tambem não sei...lol..dedicação...um pouco de "amor" á coisa...plos vistos resultou bem



Um pouco de amor à coisa é pouco... Dou-te tambem os meus elogios!!! porque eu gosto e percebo disto e não sou capaz de fazer nem metede da analise que fazes aos modelos e as cartas...
Acabas-te de me surpreender tambem, tive a ver o teu perfil e 17 anos... Parabens!!! pensei tambem que fosses mais velho e bem formado!!!

Abraço Stormy


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2010 às 21:24)

Bom..eu estou a ser sincero...se tenho estes conhecimentos é mesmo porque sempre investi nisto..sempre gostei de meteo...
No fundo é até chato...tou em MOG e é frustrante passar por cadeiras de calculo, prog, algebra...basicamente dá um stress maluco teres que passar por estas cadeiras quando só queres é ir trabalhar ou fazer qqer coisa relacionada mesmo com meteo..


----------



## Chingula (25 Out 2010 às 16:08)

Vince disse:


> Observadores meteorológicos parece-me a mim que é uma coisa meio em extinção, não me parece uma carreira de futuro para um jovem como tu Lightning, suponho que as vagas e concursos que vão aparecendo sejam apenas para colmatar reformas pontuais.
> 
> Com a tendência recente de apostar em estações automáticas, radares, modelos, etc cada vez há menos observadores, o mundo perdeu nos últimos 20 ou 30 anos dezenas de milhar de estações e observadores, embora só agora estejam a chegar à conclusão de que afinal não é a mesma coisa. Actualmente, nota-se alguma inflexão, depende de muita coisa, eu por exemplo não gostaria de aterrar num aeroporto que não tivesse um bom observador. De qualquer forma, não me parece um bom caminho profissional para quem está aqui à espera de um conselho.



Embora seja verdade que quem decide tem uma posição de menosprezo pelos Observadores Meteorológicos, *não partilho dessa opinião*.
Com formação adequada a sua experiência é (será sempre) muito importante.
Uma observação meteorológica carece sempre, mesmo feita por equipamentos sofisticados, de contole, validação e arquivo elaborados por pessoas que saibam...é o início do processo em termos de climatologia, investigação científica na área da meteorologia e alimentação constante dos modelos fisico-matemáticos para *as várias previsões do tempo*...a informação de base tem de estar correcta, validada e ajustada e não há hipóteses... A dispensa destes profissionais (quando competentes) é o fim da credibilidade da informação de base...e, infelizmente, há muito decisor que pensa que a tecnologia dispensa o Observador...mesmo académicos eminentes (?) têm por vezes posturas incorrectas em relação a este campo.
As previsões do tempo feitas diariamente aos milhares para diferentes finalidades, são efémeras...as observações meteorológicas são eternas...convém que correspondam à realidade...
Se repararem o Fórum tem um espaço que de certa maneira é de Observação - são os seguimentos das várias regiões do Pais.


----------



## rozzo (25 Out 2010 às 17:27)

stormy disse:


> No fundo é até chato...tou em MOG e é frustrante passar por cadeiras de calculo, prog, algebra...basicamente dá um stress maluco teres que passar por estas cadeiras quando só queres é ir trabalhar ou fazer qqer coisa relacionada mesmo com meteo..



Pois é Stormy, não há nenhum de nós dos que entrou no curso que não tenha tido esse pensamento. Mas...

Em parte é verdade em algumas.. Mas daqui a uns 2/3 anos vais ver as coisas de outra forma, e vais ver que as cadeiras mesmo de Meteo a sério, são muita Física e Matemática aplicadissima, e que sem essas bases que tens agora bem entendidas, as dificuldades serão a dobrar..
E não será só a nossa conversa de nuvens, frentes, etc etc.


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2010 às 18:54)

rozzo disse:


> Pois é Stormy, não há nenhum de nós dos que entrou no curso que não tenha tido esse pensamento. Mas...
> 
> Em parte é verdade em algumas.. Mas daqui a uns 2/3 anos vais ver as coisas de outra forma, e vais ver que as cadeiras mesmo de Meteo a sério, são muita Física e Matemática aplicadissima, e que sem essas bases que tens agora bem entendidas, as dificuldades serão a dobrar..
> E não será só a nossa conversa de nuvens, frentes, etc etc.


----------



## riva (16 Fev 2011 às 22:09)

tomalino disse:


> As razões são várias: estado actual da função pública, falta de dinheiro para investigação, melhores oportunidades de trabalho no estrangeiro, onde se pode evoluir mais rapidamente e trabalhar nos melhores centros de investigação em meteorologia, como o meteofrance e o metoffice, etc etc



É bem verdade esta situação !! O pior é que vem aí ainda dias (anos) ainda piores.


----------



## Curso (12 Fev 2012 às 17:02)

Olá a todos eu só queria saber uma coisa. 
Eu quero tirar o curso de ciências e tecnologia, mas para área das ciências, a meteorologia.
Eu sou boa a Física, Informática, mas a matemática nem tanto será que é preciso saber muito sobre Matemática?
Espero resposta.
Obg a todos


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2012 às 18:51)

Curso disse:


> Olá a todos eu só queria saber uma coisa.
> Eu quero tirar o curso de ciências e tecnologia, mas para área das ciências, a meteorologia.
> Eu sou boa a Física, Informática, mas a matemática nem tanto será que é preciso saber muito sobre Matemática?
> Espero resposta.
> Obg a todos



Olá,

Apesar de não ser considerada uma engenharia, o curso de MOG (Meteorologia, Oceanografia e Geofísica), tem as mesmas disciplinas de matemática que um curso de engenharia. 

Plano de estudos de MOG (Faculdade de Ciências de Lisboa):
http://degge.fc.ul.pt/lmog_mcg.php

Plano de estudos de MOG (Faculdade de Aveiro):
http://www.ua.pt/fis/PageCourse.aspx?id=39&p=4

Se é preciso saber muito? São precisas boas bases. E depois bastante trabalho.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Jul 2014 às 20:25)

O curso de meteorologia, oceanografia e geofísica é desemprego na certa ou não? 
Eis a questão.

Estou indeciso na escolha do curso e parece que apesar de gostar muito deste curso, neste momento nota-se que emprego, onde existe?


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jul 2014 às 20:35)

depende da tua zona de conforto, se fores para fora arranjas emprego na certa agora em Portugal duvido, para além do ipma não sei que entidades dão emprego a meteorologistas, basicamente dão formação as pessoas na área e pronto, em alguns países a mentalidade é diferente se trabalham com o tempo contratam um meteorologista e por aí adiante


----------



## Giancarlo rocco (7 Set 2014 às 22:11)

olá me chamo Giancarlo Rocco e estudo meteorologia em Florianópolis,Brasil. Eu gostaria de saber como posso falar com a coordenação do curso. a mim me interessa muito continuar o curso na Europa, se possível Portugal. 

cordialmente gian


----------



## camrov8 (7 Set 2014 às 23:00)

Tens Aveiro e Lisboa  ambas boas escolas, podes sempre tentar os programas do tipo Erasmus , sei que Aveiro são 5500 euros fora dos programas


----------

